# lining wooden molds - part 1



## Seifenblasen

A couple weeks ago I wrote something about it takes only a few minutes to line a mold with freezer paper.  Not sure if I am doing it the best way, but it works for me and it is fast.  Here we go:

Cut a piece of freezer paper a few inches bigger than the inside of the mold.  (Ends removed).
[attachment=0:1t9b1osb]step_1.jpg[/attachment:1t9b1osb]

Use the end pieces to create creases along the long sides.
[attachment=1:1t9b1osb]step_2.jpg[/attachment:1t9b1osb]

Use fingers to make an impression/crease at the short end.  Repeat with the other side.
[attachment=2:1t9b1osb]step_3.jpg[/attachment:1t9b1osb]

Fold the paper at four places, using the creases as guides.
[attachment=3:1t9b1osb]step_4.jpg[/attachment:1t9b1osb]

Pleat the paper.
[attachment=4:1t9b1osb]step_5.jpg[/attachment:1t9b1osb]


----------



## wanalearn2soap

Where did you get a mold where you can remove the ends.


----------



## Seifenblasen

I got them here:

http://www.soap-making-resource.com/woo ... molds.html

Or you could easily make your own.  I bought them simply because I didn't have the time.


----------



## wanalearn2soap

I think I'm going to try to make a few. If Nancy Today can make one so can I.  Someone on another site put up the directions for making them at home. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## burtonridr

wanalearn2soap said:
			
		

> Where did you get a mold where you can remove the ends.



I made some very nice molds for my wife and would be happy to build them for anyone on the forum, send me a message.


----------



## Dennis

Easy peezy - lots of youtube vids show you how to make your own.  This is probably one of the best imho.  Pick up some cheap white wood at your local big box home store and go for it.  Cheap.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yog0-s9OsDA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yog0-s9OsDA[/ame]

As for lining them - HAH!  I have struggled with that since day one and continue to do so.  (sigh)


----------



## Soapa

I like your signature. I also am going to do a little reading today.


----------



## Stellagirl

*Wood molds...removable ends*

My husband made me several of these....really easy yo use and line!


----------



## Skatergirl46

This might be a dumb question, but is freezer paper the same thing as butcher paper? I was looking for something with one side shinier than the other but I only found butcher paper. It's about the same on both sides. 

I also wanted to ask what the people here use to line their wood molds.


----------



## Pepsi Girl

You want paper that is coated ( shiny) on one side that's what makes it not stick. You can also use heat resistant Mylar, it reuseable.


----------



## AnitaB

So if you have a mold with removable ends the soap comes out easy? Providing of course it's lined with the freezer paper....?


----------



## Skatergirl46

I looked but didn't find paper that is shiny on one side. Where can I buy it? I thought for sure that I would find it at Smart & Final but no luck. Does anyone have success using wax paper?


----------



## Pepsi Girl

I'm fairly certain that any wal mart and most grocery stores would have it.  It's just called freezer paper usually by Reynolds a blue and white  or blue and gold box. Never tried wax paper!


----------



## soapsbysonja

Any and every grocery store has freezer paper... Look where the wax paper and aluminum foil is and you will see it. Any store brand will work. Me personally I don't use freezer paper but instead kitchen garbage bags... The cheap ones! I like those better!! Everyone has their ways of doing things. 



Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Eve

won't garbage bags melt if the soap gells and gets hot? I'm thinking of using that too, can't get freezer paper in the Netherlands (except maybe for craft supplies at 100x the cost). Or would baking paper work?


----------



## eyeroll

I've used Saran wrap (plastic cling film) which is thinner than kitchen garbage bags with my gelled soap and it has never melted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Pepsi Girl

If you want to take the time and spend the money, get some resistant mylar.  That's what I did and I love them.  Make them once and use them a bunch!


----------



## djk17

I've never seen freezer paper where I live either. 
And I'm originally from Canada so I know exactly what I'm looking for 

I'm fond of cavity moulds, since I can't cut a straight line to save my life, so these days I pretty much don't line anything.


----------



## Saswede

Eve, soap in gel is not hot enough to melt plastic - so no worries there .....  

I actually bought a plastic table covering (the type some restaurants use to put over their tablecloths), and have cut pieces to fit my molds that need lining - so now I have re-useable lining for each mold, which I wash and dry after each batch.  It saves a lot of time cutting paper to size, and reduces my disposables.  And it wasn't very expensive because you can buy the plastic by the meter (so I just bought a short length, which cost about 1 or 2 Euros).


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## karenbeth

I use baking paper and I think the results are great. Just don't let your soap sit on it for ages.


----------



## soapylondon

Hi, I have just made this lining out of a plastic placemat and coasters, what do you think? Will it work well? Has anyone done anything similar? I saw this woman in you tube, Nancy, I am sure you know her and she uses corrugated plastic so I thought this might work. It cost me one pound. I really haven't got the patience to line with paper every time. I also tried the plastic table cloth by the meter and it's ok but it didn't give me the straight lines I was after.


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Soapylondon I don't see why it wouldn't work.  Good for you to think out of the box!  I got tired of the relining also.  I've been reusing my mylar  for a long time,  so happy so happy


----------



## grayceworks

karenbeth said:


> I use baking paper and I think the results are great. Just don't let your soap sit on it for ages.



Do you mean baking parchment? I have some of that and was wondering if that would work or not... 

Sent from my ME301T using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## SugarandOats

Wait what did you use I'm interested! ).

sugar & oats


----------



## Relle

Not sure what you call in it the US, but here in Oz it's baking paper. That's what I have used since I started soaping and it works well, no creases.


----------



## SoapMakingTommy

Do got my mold in today and  am getting it ready ahead of time by lining it, i wanted to make a couple so that i have a few ready at all times.

I was folding the ends where the mold ends and i just wasnt able to get a neat fold or figure out completely how it was done.
I feel like im doing origami, lol What type of fold is this?

Lol i just punched a hole with my finger in the paper, darn.


----------



## shunt2011

SoapmakingTommy what are you using?  It looks like waxed paper.  If it is you will have trouble removing it. Freezer Paper works best or as others have stated baking paper or Parchment paper though I've never used that.


----------



## SoapMakingTommy

shunt2011 said:


> SoapmakingTommy what are you using?  It looks like waxed paper.  If it is you will have trouble removing it. Freezer Paper works best or as others have stated baking paper or Parchment paper though I've never used that.


Yes it is wax paper, I will go to the store and make sure to buy some freezer paper or something else if i dont already have it.

I just rolled out another piece and make the creases in the paper but cant get the end, are there any exact dimensions or names for the type of folds that are done to the ends that i can follow?


----------



## SoapMakingTommy

Ok guy so I figured it out and I want to share it with you guys if your still having trouble or just starting.

I basically stuck the wooden sides of the mold  vertically inside on top of my paper.
this good way to make a nice tight seem in the first few folds just figured that one out.
Then you just fold the paper upwards to make a wall and fold the two flaps to the back and that will give a nice square soft mold without edges.

Hope these pictures and my description help.


----------



## lpstephy85

Hi Tommy. When I started I absolutely hated lining my molds because I couldn't figure it out to save my life! I tried everything, Mylar, crafting foam, taping pieces of the freezer paper in the mold, so on and so forth. But, I stumbled upon this video and now I actually ENJOY lining my molds. Hope it helps you! [ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6k0Hyu_FYw[/ame]


----------



## vidahlia

I use "plastic-coated" paper, which I bought mainly because it was cheap for a huge roll. I dont know if anyone mentioned it, but I find that it works very well.


----------



## mel z

I use freezer paper, generally find it at WalMart, only one grocery store, and it says it is plastic coated. 

Link: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Reynolds-Plastic-Coated-Freezer-Paper-150-sf/11027102

Also found another link on lining molds. I've yet to fully comprehend it, as I do it another way that I have just gotten too used to. Old dog, new trick, not so fast on the uptake. It looks effective, if I can sit down long enough to do those corners.

Link: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFvJzTk86IY[/ame]


----------



## tumbleweed

After I saw this video, I had my soap mold made 12"x3"x3" so I would only need to cut a 9" strip of 18" wide freezer paper.  (I'm cheap & hate to waste anything.)  It is the same "envelope flap" concept as the NG video but you're measuring exactly what you need.  For my mold, I use a 3" wide quilter's ruler so measure in 3" from each edge. It fits perfectly and no excess paper to trim (throw) away. For things I commonly use as molds, I write the item plus the measurements on the inside of the freezer paper box, such as 
Pringles = # x #
Rubbermaid = # x #
[ame]http://youtu.be/K_UhMAY0w2M[/ame]


----------



## SoaPetite

karenbeth said:


> I use baking paper and I think the results are great. Just don't let your soap sit on it for ages.



Hi! How long do you let your soap sit on baking paper before unmolding? after pouring, I keep mine in a our linen cupboard (its supposed to be left for 24 hrs before unmolding right? ) I do that and my baking paper is wrinkly 24 hrs later and so is my soap..has wrinkles on the sides and bottom  also..parchment paper sticks to soap :/ 


There is no freezer paper in NZ


----------



## Sudzy girl

What a great video. It takes me forever to line my molds and they generally leak. I'll try it out. ..


----------



## inkyfingers

I'm thinking oven bags would work really well for this too.  Although I've never used an oven bag myself, I've seen it advertised as a no-mess way to over-cook a turkey, and if it can withstand a 350F oven for 3 hours, certainly it can handle some saponifying soap, don't you think?  And it would be reuseable.


----------



## Spice

Dennis said:


> Easy peezy - lots of youtube vids show you how to make your own.  This is probably one of the best imho.  Pick up some cheap white wood at your local big box home store and go for it.  Cheap.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yog0-s9OsDA
> 
> As for lining them - HAH!  I have struggled with that since day one and continue to do so.  (sigh)


have been looking for Hanger bolts! I didnt know their names. Now I can look for these bolts by name. Thanks for the video.


----------



## DiddlyO

I've just lined my mould with an old X-ray film - any reason this won't work? Will test this out later today and report back.


----------



## houseofwool

I'd be very concerned about the chemicals on the film leeching into the soap.


----------



## Meganmischke

I agree but you definitely get points for most creative mold liner.


----------



## DiddlyO

So I called a few X-ray film recycling places (turns out it's a thing), and apparently it's only silver on the film - that's why they recycle it. Also, the 'stuff' is only on one side - one side will be shiny, the other side slightly matte. You want to put the shiny side next to the soap. I'm going to do a little experiment by putting some film in some strong NaOH solution to see how it goes.


----------



## lisat

I've been using freezer paper, but it's such a chore to cut every time, and if I don't get the corners covered, I get leakage and ugly soap. So last batch, I used a cheap, very flexible cutting board to make permanent liners for the ends. I get them at Ocean State Job Lot (cheap odd lot store in the NE) for about $1.50 a pair. I cut it a little larger on all dimensions than the ends, then used a razor knife to lightly score to fit inside, then bent the edges out. I cut the corners slightly so that they overlap. then I used freezer paper along the long edges, and it all worked quite well. I did only the ends because I had pieces left from other projects (they make great stencils for quilting) and didn't have enough to do the center as well.
The only difficulty so far is that, since I made my molds, they're not exactly the same sizes, so each liner set had to be customized and marked as to which end, which mold.


----------



## lisat

Have you tried that yet? Does it work okay?


----------



## Cynthia

My dad made molds for me (awesome!) but i've had such a difficult time lining them with freezer paper. Yesterday though, my son, on his first attempt to line the wooden mold, perfected it! His very first time. I've watched youtube videos, looked at pictures, and just struggle with lining them. He's now my official mold lining maker.  
All the best, 
Cynthia


----------



## choco_soap

I know this response is REAL LATE, lol! I've taken the box that my stick blender came in and used the thick tape to hold my mold together.  I lined and it made beautiful soap for me.


----------



## scotsman

I picked up a couple sheets of heat-resistant quilter's Mylar from Joann fabrics and am going to give that a try for a semi-permanent liner solution. I have read that others have had a great deal of success with it.


----------



## Sudzy girl

These are some great ideas. I'm going to try the stencil blanks. I found them with paint stencils  at Michaels. .


----------



## honor435

I also use a wood mold that hubby made me. I can save you lots of time, I use shelf liner( dont peel off backing at all, printed side to the bottom of mold) to line the mold, cut one piece going the short way of mold, then cut another one the long way and place on top of the first one you cut, doe that make sense? I had a pic posted here quite awhile ago. There's hardly any leakage, and you can wipe clean and use again if you want.


----------



## DebiB

As I don't make big batches, the skinny, narrow box my lye came in works out great when lined with freezer paper. 

The best permanent liner I have seen was done on soaping101's youtube channel.  

 Watch "How to Make Silicone Soap Mold Liners S2W30 {part…" on YouTube
How to Make Silicone Soap Mold Liners S2W30 {part…: http://youtu.be/GKClapkhZxo


----------



## Jstar

DebiB said:


> The best permanent liner I have seen was done on soaping101's youtube channel.
> 
> Watch "How to Make Silicone Soap Mold Liners S2W30 {part…" on YouTube
> How to Make Silicone Soap Mold Liners S2W30 {part…: http://youtu.be/GKClapkhZxo



I made a couple of those for my 1/2 lb molds..they work great!


----------



## DWinMadison

Someone posted a Youtube about creating silicone liners with a product called Mold Builder.  Thank You!  I just completed one for my larger 8 x 12 acrylic mold.  It was easy peasy.  Here are some pics.  Haven't made soap in it yet, but can tell it will be a piece of cake.


----------



## KSwiderski

How cool!


----------



## KSwiderski

DWinMadison said:


> Someone posted a Youtube about creating silicone liners with a product called Mold Builder.  Thank You!  I just completed one for my larger 8 x 12 acrylic mold.  It was easy peasy.  Here are some pics.  Haven't made soap in it yet, but can tell it will be a piece of cake.




I have an acrylic loaf mold. Would I just a brush it on there or would I need to make a cast of the inside?


----------



## Spice

Relle said:


> Not sure what you call in it the US, but here in Oz it's baking paper. That's what I have used since I started soaping and it works well, no creases.


I believe that is parchment paper here in USA. I searched and found out its a non-stick, high resistant heat paper and both sides are good to use. I keep seeing this at stores like Costco. Costco has only parchment paper. I guess this would be good to line molds.


----------



## JustBeachy

Spice said:


> I believe that is parchment paper here in USA. I searched and found out its a non-stick, high resistant heat paper and both sides are good to use. I keep seeing this at stores like Costco. Costco has only parchment paper. I guess this would be good to line molds.



Yeah, that's parchment paper. I've heard people argue for and against lining molds with it, as opposed to freezer paper. I've used both extensively, and I've never had a problem with either of them.


----------



## Jstar

DWinMadison said:


> Someone posted a Youtube about creating silicone liners with a product called Mold Builder.  Thank You!  I just completed one for my larger 8 x 12 acrylic mold.  It was easy peasy.  Here are some pics.  Haven't made soap in it yet, but can tell it will be a piece of cake.



I have that stuff..its cool, and I can tell you it works wonderfully...I made 2 and use them in my little 1/2 lb tester molds

ETA: Duh..I already posted on this one page back..ehh..Im tired..been rendering all day


----------



## Jstar

KSwiderski said:


> I have an acrylic loaf mold. Would I just a brush it on there or would I need to make a cast of the inside?



You need to make a casting of your mold.I got my mold builder at Micheal's Crafts Store

Here is Soaping101's vid:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKClapkhZxo&list=UU6NFc1XyVdzuyQw-f9HG42g[/ame]


----------



## goji_fries

Jstar said:


> I have that stuff..its cool, and I can tell you it works wonderfully...I made 2 and use them in my little 1/2 lb tester molds



It's all about the test molds


----------



## Jstar

I really _really _like my test molds


----------



## DWinMadison

Jstar said:


> I really _really _like my test molds



I wanna see the test molds!! They sounds like "puppies."


----------



## JustBeachy

DWinMadison said:


> I wanna see the test molds!! They sounds like "puppies."



I don't want to hijack this post, anymore than normal..haha. I have a neat little mold idea, I stole off of the internet that has some cool, test mold features. I'll start a thread and post pics. I'm sure a handy guy like you, could throw one together in 30 mins.


----------



## Jstar

DWinMadison said:


> I wanna see the test molds!! They sounds like "puppies."



I'll take a pic tomorrow and post it for you...they are ugly, but they work like a charm..wouldn't trade em for nuttin' 

As promised..my 'ugly baby' tester mold.. sitting inside my bigger normal mold


----------



## JustBeachy

Jstar said:


> As promised..my 'ugly baby' tester mold.. sitting inside my bigger normal mold



Those are far from being red headed step children molds. 

Besides my thoughts have always been, if it's working don't mess with it.


----------



## goji_fries

Jstar said:


> As promised..my 'ugly baby' tester mold.. sitting inside my bigger normal mold



what is that, about a 4.5' x 2.5" ??


----------



## Jstar

Id have to measure it again because I really dont remember, but I 'think' its 3.5 x 2.5..I have a 1/2 lb tester recipe I use that fills it to the top..get about 4- 2.5 - 3.oz oz bars to play with. {depends on how thick I cut them really}I made 2 of them


----------



## ngian

Hello everyone.

I have found this video that seems to be a very good and relevantly quick lining method for a wooden mold.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAiRKIIKB_M[/ame]

I  think I will use this method as I am a newbie on soap making (I  haven't cooked any soap yet - I'm still in the reading process.)


Nikos


----------



## Dahila

Perfect way of doing it, thank you for video


----------



## Shaefercd

How to make adjustable molds? Boyd Craven III has a $.99 Ebook on how to make 9# adjustable molds. I made them and they work great!

I buy the cheap, clear, trash bag rolls and cut them in half. Cheap and easy!



wanalearn2soap said:


> Where did you get a mold where you can remove the ends.



Freezer paper is expensive. Trash bags by the roll. Cut and set in.







Pepsi Girl said:


> I'm fairly certain that any wal mart and most grocery stores would have it.  It's just called freezer paper usually by Reynolds a blue and white  or blue and gold box. Never tried wax paper!


----------



## Purplerain

I like freezer paper and reuse it. Just gently scape any leftover soap off when it's still soft and you are good to go. I'm on batch #4.


----------



## zolveria

You can make one. get 3x6 high ends cut by home depot or your hubby. then cut the length you need. 
Drill holes on both ends. get two carriage bolts. and walla

carriage bolts 1.08
wing nut 1.18 i think

wood can be free or in scrap bin for cheap.
cutting it free

Making soap PRICELESS

WILL THIS SUSTAIN 170 degree heet. I sometime cpop my soap


----------



## Dorymae

Easily. You won't have a problem with CPOP in a wooden mold.


----------



## Kelley

Hi. In the UK it's called grease proof paper and is available in all supermarkets next to the cling film and foil. I sometimes use the cling film to line my molds because it take ages with paper. I'm rubbish at making it fit!


----------



## shunt2011

Kelley said:


> Hi. In the UK it's called grease proof paper and is available in all supermarkets next to the cling film and foil. I sometimes use the cling film to line my molds because it take ages with paper. I'm rubbish at making it fit!


 
This post is 2 years old.  Many of the posters are no longer here.   Welcome but please be sure to read the rules of the forum.


----------



## MaryKaitlyn

I use a trash bag cut up and wrap each side of my mold. My soap mold comes apart though.....I have noticed lots of people use ones that don't come apart


----------



## shunt2011

MaryKaitlyn said:


> I use a trash bag cut up and wrap each side of my mold. My soap mold comes apart though.....I have noticed lots of people use ones that don't come apart




Please read the above post. This is an old thread.  Thank you!


----------



## Peggyrae

I have always used parchment paper. Anybody else use it.?  Maybe it’s cheaper to use freezer paper if you make a lot of Soaps?


----------



## Pat McGlothlin

I can't remember the "mil" on them but I used heavy duty yard bags to line my wooden molds. It's been several years and I still have them. My husband made my molds and one is not exactly like the other so I cut the liners specifically for each mold, just like it shows in the video.

The great thing is I don't have to throw the liners away, I can reuse them to my heart's content. My molds have lids so I also cut a strip to cover the top of the soap before I put the lid on. When you are ready, you just lift the liner out, soap and all. The liners can get a little oily after time but since you can make several out of one trash bag, it's not at all expensive.


----------



## RobinRogers

I use freezer paper in my wooden molds. However, I have purchased silicon molds and I like them best. They are smaller than the molds my hubby made. I cover with cardboard so I need t get hubby busy with kids! Great idea!


----------



## melinda48

Dennis said:


> Easy peezy - lots of youtube vids show you how to make your own.  This is probably one of the best imho.  Pick up some cheap white wood at your local big box home store and go for it.  Cheap.
> 
> [ame="[MEDIA=youtube]yog0-s9OsDA[/MEDIA]"]
> 
> As for lining them - HAH!  I have struggled with that since day one and continue to do so.  (sigh)



Someone recently mentioned using oilcloth; two end pieces and one piece for the “body”. Tried it. Holy cow! Works terrifically well and the oilcloth can easily be washed and reused. It is going to be my go-to liner system from now on!


----------



## Lilcat9984

This is amazing, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Kiti Williams

Seifenblasen said:


> A couple weeks ago I wrote something about it takes only a few minutes to line a mold with freezer paper.  Not sure if I am doing it the best way, but it works for me and it is fast.  Here we go:
> 
> Have you tried Glad Press N Seal plastic?  I use it for many things, and can see how using it sticky side to the mold would work.


----------



## Relle

Kiti, this post is 7 yrs old and the person you are replying to is not here any longer. Please look at the date of the post you are replying to and if it's an old one you can post a new thread and link to it. Most likely a lot of the older posts like this one, the people are no longer here.


----------



## Kiti Williams

Relle said:


> Kiti, this post is 7 yrs old and the person you are replying to is not here any longer. Please look at the date of the post you are replying to and if it's an old one you can post a new thread and link to it. Most likely a lot of the older posts like this one, the people are no longer here.




Sorry about that.  I will check that from now on.


----------



## Els

I'm sorry, I didn't notice how old this thread was and I don't know how to just delete the message.

For anyone still wondering about unmolding a lined wooden "loaf" or "log" soap mold, if you leave some extra liner on the sides (sticking up above the mold) you can lift the soap right out by pulling the liner.


----------

